# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  trip to oz

## Atravel

hi,   i am looking to travel the east coast of oz. i am looking at a 4 week trip but if possible would love to do 8 weeks.   i have never been to oz before and have never travelled alone. i am looking for any advice/help to make this a trip of a lifetime.   i love the sun and i am a tanaholic so i want to go where the weather will be the best.

----------

